# Forever Foods



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

A listing of foods that if stored properly will last forever .... or at least a long time.

https://zombease.wordpress.com/2013/03/06/forever-food-miracle-munchables-that-never-spoil/


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

thank you I added it to my list , to make sure I have it all in stock .


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

That's a longer list than most. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have everything on the list covered but the hardtack. The alcohol I have to keep replacing for some reason.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

that's a BS list from a dumbazz zombie site .... rice, pasta and dried goods like beans need to properly packed using food grade bucket/lid - 02 absorber - mylar bagging to even hit over 5 years .... otherwise you'll be grinding it all up to make flour - uneatable in the original food form .... even with proper storage, at the 20-25 year storage mark the beans might be too hard to hydrate for eating .... 

not even mentioned is wheat - grind for flour .... probably one of the most durable dry good foods available to man ..... wheat stored for the Egyptian pharaohs actually sprouted for planting ....


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

There are some great things on the list. However, I disagree with this one:



> Herbs and Spices - Everything from garlic powder to cumin, basil, oregano, black pepper, cinnamon, mustard seed and more, will last you well into twilight ages of the world&#8230; as long as you keep them stored in a cool dry place and have enough on hand to go around. In addition to the obvious use as an ingredient in many dishes and baked goods, herbs and spices play an important role in supplying much needed nutrients for survival, as well as their widely accepted use as a natural alternative to many medications


Spices lose their flavor over time. Have you ever used year old sage, it doesn't have the intense flavor. You have to vacuum seal them to get about 3 -5 years out of them. I am not including salt or peppercorns. they last will last a lifetime.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

What's the big deal about food grade buckets if the food product is sealed in Mylar ?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> that's a BS list from a dumbazz zombie site .... rice, pasta and dried goods like beans need to properly packed using food grade bucket/lid - 02 absorber - mylar bagging to even hit over 5 years .... otherwise you'll be grinding it all up to make flour - uneatable in the original food form .... even with proper storage, at the 20-25 year storage mark the beans might be too hard to hydrate for eating ....
> 
> not even mentioned is wheat - grind for flour .... probably one of the most durable dry good foods available to man ..... wheat stored for the Egyptian pharaohs actually sprouted for planting ....


From the article:

"Just like anything, these foods will only last forever when properly stored and cared for. That means keeping them in well sealed containers stored in cool dry places whenever possible, as well as keeping up routine inspection and rotation."


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> What's the big deal about food grade buckets if the food product is sealed in Mylar ?


I make sure I get food grade buckets out of redundancy. Once you use the food you can then re use the bucket for water storage. Different food or what ever.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

MaterielGeneral said:


> I make sure I get food grade buckets out of redundancy. Once you use the food you can then re use the bucket for water storage. Different food or what ever.


I'm the same way. While I dread the day that I'm carrying multiple 5 gallon buckets of water, I want the ability to do so safely. How else am I going to keep hydrating the mountains of rice I have stored?!


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> I make sure I get food grade buckets out of redundancy. Once you use the food you can then re use the bucket for water storage. Different food or what ever.


Sure, I was reading a post on this thread and it was written like food grade buckets provided a benefit to the food stored in them even though the food is packaged inside the bucket. I concur, the bucket type is of no consequence if the food inside the bucket is packaged and sealed properly. The bucket just protects the Mylar bags.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> Sure, I was reading a post on this thread and it was written like food grade buckets provided a benefit to the food stored in them even though the food is packaged inside the bucket. I concur, the bucket type is of no consequence if the food inside the bucket is packaged and sealed properly. The bucket just protects the Mylar bags.


With what you wrote, I concur. The Mylar protects the product.


----------



## TVC (Sep 18, 2016)

That 'Soylent' stuff on the market right now looks like it'd last a while (the ingredients are pretty inert), but it's not really of use for prepping simply due to it's price. Rice is a cool idea, I'd totally not thought of that. Would go great with beans.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TVC said:


> That 'Soylent' stuff on the market right now looks like it'd last a while (the ingredients are pretty inert), but it's not really of use for prepping simply due to it's price. Rice is a cool idea, I'd totally not thought of that. Would go great with beans.


You are right! Bingo we have a winner! Try yourself some good and spicy Cajun beans and rice ....... ya cant go wrong even before the SHTF.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Very informative thanks.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Wheat berries keep a very long time. A quality hand grinder and wheat berries (lets not forget the many many other uses of a grinder like that) will keep you in simple breads. 3 parts wheat and 1 part quinoa ground up to make bannock would rock. Bannock is simple and you can do a ton with it. Like making small dough balls and putting in stews for dumplings. 

1 cup flour
1 tbl spoon sugar
1 tbl spoon baking powder (double action really shines but any will do)
2tbl spoon milk powder. 

I bake 2 at a time at 350 for 25 minutes but every oven is a little different. 

Roll out dough snake and wrap around a stick to cook over a fire. 

Put chunks of meat in it to stretch it out. 

3/4 cup flour and 1/4 cup quinoa flour and it makes a more dense but highly nutritious loaf that is a little dry but perfect to last 6 days or so and great for dipping in soups and stews. 

Bannock and pemiccan. Super prepper foods.


----------

